# Brit Stops



## clive1821

Not seen much mention of anyone going to any of their sites.... so has anyone been to one if how did you get on? We went to Foxbury Farm site today and found it nice and welcoming.... you have to treat it as an "aire" and very similar to the Passions sites as well its free to stay and they did say they would leave to toilets open for us over night which was more than we expected.... the shop was also very nice with plenty of good food to buy etc, child friendly as well with animals to see etc very nice little over night stop...


----------



## Stanner

I commented back in April.
Townend Farm, Aireton,
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-102899-days0-orderasc-230.html
The Black Lion, somewhere I can't spell in Wales and Parva Farm, Tintern.
All excellent in their own ways - the Black Lion serves brilliant food and even let you use the WiFi. Parva Farm is basic (a field) but the owners couldn't be more helpful, they even evicted the cows from the field so we could stay.

I thought I'd posted about the latter 2 as well but can't find them anywhere.


----------



## clive1821

Ok cool nice to see them being used.... as this site owner had mentioned that they had not seen anyone.... just need a little more of us to use them and helps to promote the idea...


----------



## mikebeaches

I've reviewed some Brit Stops:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-106594-brit-stop-reviews.html

Wonder if a moderator would care to merge the threads?


----------



## Rapide561

Hi

I am not a member of Brit Stops, but does "publicising" the locations to non members like me go against the grain? If I turned up at the places mentioned, would I be turned away? Who knows? 

Just a thought. 

I have stayed on a Caravan Club certified site before and am not a CC member! 

Russell


----------



## Dinks123

I dont think you can not pay......it would not be the right thing to do. It only costs abour £10 a year to join Brit Stops. You get a badge for your windscreen and a guide of all the stops. I am sure you would have had to pay to stay on a Club site, even if you are not a member. These farmers, pubs etc do not charge. They rely on your honesty of being a member and that you would support either their pub or farm shop. So really cough up your £10 and enjoy what is being offered.[/quote]


----------



## Rapide561

*Britstops*

Hi

I think you may have misunderstood my post. I do not want to stay at these places, (at the present time) and hence have not joined. My point was, if the places are overly publicised, is this a "risk" to the scheme in so far as people who DO want to stay there but are NOT members could turn up?

My reference to the CC site was that I was never asked for a membership card or anything.

Russell


----------



## mikebeaches

*Re: Britstops*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think you may have misunderstood my post. I do not want to stay at these places, (at the present time) and hence have not joined. My point was, if the places are overly publicised, is this a "risk" to the scheme in so far as people who DO want to stay there but are NOT members could turn up?
> 
> My reference to the CC site was that I was never asked for a membership card or anything.
> 
> Russell


Indeed, I should have thought it could be a risk. It also potentially puts the host in an uncomfortable position. And a possible scenario would be that a non-member treats the host like a camp site, leading to the host dropping out of the scheme altogether, spoiling things for members.

However, it's easy to provide reviews that are identified by a listing number and/or page number, so Brit Stop members can identify the location from their guidebook.


----------



## Telbell

> Indeed, I should have thought it could be a risk. It also potentially puts the host in an uncomfortable position. And a possible scenario would be that a non-member treats the host like a camp site, leading to the host dropping out of the scheme altogether, spoiling things for members.


I agree it's a risk- but surely the risk is that paid-up Members would get a bit pi--ed off if they knew non subscribers were getting a night "free"

I can't see it's a risk for the hosts: especially if the visitor bought some goods from the shop or whatever.

If I were that way inclined (but of course I'm not :lol: ) I could go to one of those places mentioned here, tell the hosts "I haven't yet joined" and buy some stuff from their business.....I can't see the hosts turning you away. (isn't the idea that only members get a copy of the list of hosts?)

More than once, when visiting France Passion site (as a member) I've been told "tell your friends to visit- doesn't matter about a card or sticker"

if I were a Britstops Member I wouldn't want details of Hosts publicised!


----------



## Rapide561

*Stops*

Tel

That's the point I was getting at - your last sentence.

Russell


----------



## Dinks123

Pweh.......!
So do we not mention CC sites.......? Just in case a non member uses it?


----------



## Telbell

> So do we not mention CC sites.......? Just in case a non member uses it?


Hardly comparable. Try & get on a CC site and say you're not a member but if you buy an ice cream at the shop can you stay :lol:

What's the point in joining something like Britstops & paying a fee which includes supply of handbook with addresses, if those addresses are published for all to take advantage of and "try it on" with?

I think Russell was referring to CL's and certainly in my experience too not all owners ask for membership cards. Many do though


----------



## Stanner

The scheme does/should require the display of the membership badge but as with France Passion if the site owner doesn't bother/care what can be done.

Perhaps we should just use the reference number in any reviews that way only other members with access to the guide will know where is being referred to.
That should twart the potential freeloaders.


----------



## Dinks123

Thanks Stanner! Maybe I was naive to think that people on this forum would be honest....and only use the Stops if they were members!


----------



## Andysam

That was agreed in a post weeks ago. We're only supposed to list the Stop no. in your review.

I wouldn't mind betting the host ever checks for the sticker.

Perhaps now would be a good start with post authors deleting the location detail?


----------



## Stanner

Andysam said:


> That was agreed in a post weeks ago. We're only supposed to list the Stop no. in your review.
> 
> I wouldn't mind betting the host ever checks for the sticker.
> 
> Perhaps now would be a good start with post authors deleting the location detail?


If so it wasn't in a thread I saw and I usually log on several times a day.

Any chance of a link?


----------



## Telbell

> Maybe I was naive to think that people on this forum would be honest...


Or naive to think that only MHF members browse the MHF posts and therefore would have access to any info & addresses of Hosts? :wink:

Stanners idea would be a good short term solution until the Britstops guide etc was updated


----------



## lalala

I would think that Steve from Britstops wouldn't be too happy either, after all he now has a business which relies on yearly income derived from the hard work he has put into finding appropriate sites.
I might be wrong and it could be a way of getting more people to buy the guide. However I think that the idea of quoting only reference numbers is a good one.
lala


----------



## Stanner

Stanner said:


> Andysam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was agreed in a post weeks ago. We're only supposed to list the Stop no. in your review.
> 
> I wouldn't mind betting the host ever checks for the sticker.
> 
> Perhaps now would be a good start with post authors deleting the location detail?
> 
> 
> 
> If so it wasn't in a thread I saw and I usually log on several times a day.
> 
> Any chance of a link?
Click to expand...

I've just searched on <Britstops> and can't find anything in any of the threads saying only ref no.s should be used to identify sites. :?


----------



## locovan

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-106594-brit.html+stops

this is where we put reveiws and the best way to do it using numbers :wink:


----------



## Hezbez

I remember reading it a few weeks ago too - that we would just post the page number of the stop in question rather than the name - tried searching for it, can't find it, but it was defo there :?


----------



## erneboy

Dinks123 said:


> Thanks Stanner! Maybe I was naive to think that people on this forum would be honest....and only use the Stops if they were members!


That's an interesting quote Dinks123. I have always asked if I could stay in Pub carparks no matter where I am.

I am not joining this scheme while I am in the UK this time as I will only be looking for places to stay for a few nights.

I will carry on as I always have and if I happen to stay, purely by chance, at one of these Stops it will be just a co-incidence. It cannot be assumed that anyone who is not a member is being dishonest if they stay at one of these places. Equally I doubt that a publican would turn a customer away because they were not members.

I do appreciate that the scheme operators may not want their locations published though, Alan.


----------



## Greentea

Hi what are Brit-stops and do they do them in france? how do you become a member.

Thanks Greentea


----------



## Hezbez

Greentea said:


> Hi what are Brit-stops and do they do them in france? how do you become a member.
> 
> Thanks Greentea


Here;

http://www.britstops.com/


----------



## mikebeaches

[/quote]

I've just searched on <Britstops> and can't find anything in any of the threads saying only ref no.s should be used to identify sites. :?[/quote]

--------------

I think you'll find it in an email Steve sent to Brit Stop members on 27 April.


----------



## locovan

[/quote] I think you'll find it in an email Steve sent to Brit Stop members on 27 April.[/quote]

I knew it was somewhere! yes thats what happened


----------



## Stanner

locovan said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-106594-brit.html+stops
> 
> this is where we put reveiws and the best way to do it using numbers :wink:


So why does that not appear when a search is done then? 
I think I've contributed to every Britstops thread but that is the first time I've seen that?

Puzzled? You bet I am. :?


----------



## locovan

Stanner said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-106594-brit.html+stops
> 
> this is where we put reveiws and the best way to do it using numbers :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> So why does that not appear when a search is done then?
> I think I've contributed to every Britstops thread but that is the first time I've seen that?
> 
> Puzzled? You bet I am. :?
Click to expand...

I just searched Brit Stops --Mr Puzzled :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner

locovan said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-106594-brit.html+stops
> 
> this is where we put reveiws and the best way to do it using numbers :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> So why does that not appear when a search is done then?
> I think I've contributed to every Britstops thread but that is the first time I've seen that?
> 
> Puzzled? You bet I am. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just searched Brit Stops --Mr Puzzled :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Well I searched on their name - Britstops.


----------



## Stanner

locovan said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-106594-brit.html+stops
> 
> this is where we put reveiws and the best way to do it using numbers :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> So why does that not appear when a search is done then?
> I think I've contributed to every Britstops thread but that is the first time I've seen that?
> 
> Puzzled? You bet I am. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just searched Brit Stops --Mr Puzzled :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Results from a search on Britstops.
UK Touring------- Brit Stops
Off Topic ------- Early birds!
Motorhome ChitChat ------	using ebay
Motorhome ChitChat -------	How large is not suitable?
Motorhome ChitChat -------	Why do we ruin it for ourselves
Freeview & Freesat -------	15" TV/DVD HD Ready 12v/240v
Motorhome ChitChat -------	Brit Stops goes live!
Show Rallies -------- National M'home Show, Peterborough

Not a sign of that thread - but if you spell it wrongly it turns up apparently

Yep still puzzled - is that the secret of using the search function? Wrong spelling?


----------



## Dinks123

783 people have looked at this thread! Wow what advertising!!


----------



## locovan

We do our bit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner

The problem seems to be spelling, so can we please have an agreement whether it is Britstops (as in the website address and on the book etc.) or Brit Stops with a space, as in well, as in threads on here and what the search engine clearly thinks it should be.

The search engine seems to be as puzzled as me.................. :lol: 


Britstops or Brit Stops?
Let's have it the same everywhere please.


----------



## Stanner

mikebeaches said:


> I've just searched on <Britstops> and can't find anything in any of the threads saying only ref no.s should be used to identify sites. :?
> 
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> I think you'll find it in an email Steve sent to Brit Stop members on 27 April.
Click to expand...

Ahh well there's one answer then - Steve had problems with my email bouncing back to him and he sent me 2 emails on the 27/04 both personalised with extra info and responses to email I had sent to him In neither of those two emails is there any mention of the "Reviews" thread.

That's why I didn't know anything about it, I didn't get the general email to all members on that date.


----------



## clive1821

I might of had a email..... but thats a long time ago and would not of remembered about it by now :lol: I wounder how many of us have used brit stops sites i think thats all i asked in the first place... still all good fun....


----------



## locovan

I have used A101 of coarse as it is my favourite one anyway.
and we are drawing up a list of ones to visit on a tour.

Also we need to find one in Marlow Bottom as the camp sites (one is no dogs and one doesnt open in the winter) are few and far between and we need to visit my Son for Xmas.


----------



## mikebeaches

Stanner said:


> The problem seems to be spelling, so can we please have an agreement whether it is Britstops (as in the website address and on the book etc.) or Brit Stops with a space, as in well, as in threads on here and what the search engine clearly thinks it should be.
> 
> The search engine seems to be as puzzled as me.................. :lol:
> 
> Britstops or Brit Stops?
> Let's have it the same everywhere please.


I think careful scrutiny of both the guidebook and the website reveal it is two words ie Brit Stops


----------



## Stanner

mikebeaches said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem seems to be spelling, so can we please have an agreement whether it is Britstops (as in the website address and on the book etc.) or Brit Stops with a space, as in well, as in threads on here and what the search engine clearly thinks it should be.
> 
> The search engine seems to be as puzzled as me.................. :lol:
> 
> Britstops or Brit Stops?
> Let's have it the same everywhere please.
> 
> 
> 
> I think careful scrutiny of both the guidebook and the website reveal it is two words ie Brit Stops
Click to expand...

My very point - it is www.britstops.com (one word) in the web address and then Brit Stops and even
Brit
Stops
in places and on here it has even been spelt as brit-stops. 
To a computer and to a search engine that is 3 or 4 completely different things altogether.
Can we have a definitive answer on how it should be spelt? As the current confusion is leading to searches on the different spellings producing very different results.

I don't care which spelling it is, so long as it is the only one.


----------



## BritStops

Hi everyone,

My, you've been busy while I've been away at Stratford! Got back late last night to find four pages of very interesting discussion! I'll attempt to pick up on previous posts here, but may have to post again if I've missed anything.

Anyway, for the record I can definitively state that the name is... *Brit Stops *

Two words, both capitalised initially. Etymology if you're interested (and even if you're not, I'm telling you :lol: : abbreviated version of "British Stopovers", and is designed to suggest "pit stops" for motorhomes.

The spelling on my username is because I didn't think to insert an underscore to separate the words :roll: and the web address and email address is all one word to keep it simple. Whether or not the two words sit on one line or the Brit is on top of the Stops is purely down to aesthetics in each individual case (apart from our logo, which is always the same, of course).

As far as I can see Google tends to bring up most of the same answers whether you type in Brit Stops or bristops, but then I'm quite prepared to be corrected! I do know quite a lot now about the Australian double decker bus that can be hired for parties though! :lol:

As for the debate over naming hosts publicly, I did send an email out to members asking for opinions on this, and suggested then that it might be an idea to refer to them by number rather than name. Every response I had agreed it would be a good idea, and Mikebeaches has started posting his reviews of sites in this fashion. This gives members a good (independent) idea of what the host site is like.

When setting up the scheme, more than a few of our hosts needed some convincing that they weren't letting themselves in for campers abusing the facilities by overstaying their welcome and with barbecues, generators, picnic tables, swing balls, etc. By showing them the Code of Conduct and reassuring them our members understood this they agreed to give the scheme a try. Anyone can read the MHF forums, not just members, and it would only take this to happen once for a host to decide to pull out of the scheme. For me, this first year is the most important, and for the scheme to succeed the hosts need to have the reassurance that it will all run smoothly.

Hope that all makes sense!

Steve


----------



## Stanner

BritStops said:


> Anyway, for the record I can definitively state that the name is... *Brit Stops *
> 
> Steve


Thanks, I will stick with that from now on. I had been using the one word option as that was the website address style and as the handbook is in the m/home in storage I couldn't check that.

PS it is the search function on here that serves up completely different results whether there is a space or not.


----------



## BritStops

Stanner said:


> PS it is the search function on here that serves up completely different results whether there is a space or not.


Ah, yes, sorry, got it now. Thought you meant Google (disclaimer - there are other search engines). Anyway, if you're planning on a party down under, at least you know there's a British double decker bus for hire :lol:

Steve


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Steve
Check you email please for a couple of GPS files and suggestions.


----------



## Andysam

Steve,

Talking of GPS co-ords, any hope of a member only section on your website where the co-ords are recorded so we can convert them to POIs or even you could do it for us :wink: 

You could allow google ads on the member only section so that would pay for the hosting. Just a thought?


----------



## Spacerunner

We are at Brit Stop 029 (p 57).
Parking is a bit tight, hence 3 'vans only, and outlook is back of pub.

The pub and restaurant are excellent, fish and chips recommended. 

Our host is friendly and waitress service is efficient. Ideal place for that special celebratory, surprise meal, maybe.

The pub faces out to overlook a boatyard and marina. Also a gaggle of quirky houseboats. 
Its very quiet (off season) but landlord says it can get busy in summer especially at weekends, phoning ahead is vital to be able to fit you in the car park.
The approach to the island is via narrow(ish) winding country roads but quite manageable. And those lovely Essex drivers very patient.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Andysam said:


> Steve,
> 
> Talking of GPS co-ords, any hope of a member only section on your website where the co-ords are recorded so we can convert them to POIs or even you could do it for us :wink:
> 
> You could allow google ads on the member only section so that would pay for the hosting. Just a thought?


Just done this and sent it off to Steve to seek his approval. It is an Autoroute 2010 file (what else would I do) and the suggestion is to lodge it in the useful downloads section. It will only really be of use to someone who has the book as apart from showing the location on the map it only contains the Brit Stops reference number.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Andysam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> Talking of GPS co-ords, any hope of a member only section on your website where the co-ords are recorded so we can convert them to POIs or even you could do it for us :wink:
> 
> You could allow google ads on the member only section so that would pay for the hosting. Just a thought?
> 
> 
> 
> Just done this and sent it off to Steve to seek his approval. It is an Autoroute 2010 file (what else would I do) and the suggestion is to lodge it in the useful downloads section. It will only really be of use to someone who has the book as apart from showing the location on the map it only contains the Brit Stops reference number.
Click to expand...

Bad news, Steve is very unsure about the GPS coordinates being out in the public domain, which I find strange because I got all mine from Google Maps. I understand they are trying to work something out that will be CD or memory stick based with copy protection, so watch out for that. If you would like a copy of the one I have done, Ask Steve, I have the intellectual rights for the file but I respect that his was the data collection and and as such he retains the rights regarding publication.


----------



## BritStops

Hi everyone,

Yes, I'm afraid Traveller_HA5_3DOM is right. We've thought long and hard about this, but due to the very real threat of piracy of our data we decided to stick for now with the hard copy format.

I don't have an issue about the GPS coords being out in the public domain per se (we still might include them in next year's printed book) but I don't trust any of the collected data being published _online_. I believe that's also the reason Nuke decided not to create a downloadable version of the MHF campsite database, and I'm pretty certain his knowledge of the security or otherwise of this sort of thing is far greater than mine!

Again following Nuke's lead, we have started to mull over the idea of a USB stick with the data on, but it's only very early days, and given how Brit Stops has currently taken over my life, please don't expect it this year!

With regard to using Traveller_HA5_3DOM's file. I'm afraid I still fear that once a file is "out there" it only takes it being published once online for it to be available to everyone, members or not. That being the case, I'd prefer it not to be on general offer.

I hope everyone understands.

Steve
Sorry everyone - I hate negative posts! :roll:


----------



## ceejayt

Brit stops 715 Ice cream with a view
Great year round stop over, just park, no need to call ahead and no gates so arrive any time. Room for 2 and 30 foot no problem.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I haven't got a 715 in my book, though I do have an update numbered 717.

Have I missed some updates?


Chris


----------



## BritStops

Hi ChrisandJohn, in an ideal world you should have received pdf update number 02, which has Brit Stop number 715 on it, plus others.

If not, just email or pm me your email address and I'll send another.

Steve


----------



## ardgour

ceejayt said:


> Brit stops 715 Ice cream with a view
> Great year round stop over, just park, no need to call ahead and no gates so arrive any time. Room for 2 and 30 foot no problem.


thanks for reminding me of this one - I was looking for somewhere not too far away for our 'shakedown' trip in the new MH, not sure I will try the 'gravy bone' flavour but the pooch might be interested 

Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Thanks Steve

We've had two updates, one in May and one in September, but 715 wasn't in either of them. I'll you a PM


Chris


----------



## rosalan

Brit Stops are now my main source for touring stops. NOT because I am a cheapskate (which I may be) but the experiences we have had during the last years touring Britain far exceed those at CC sites.
We have stopped and encountered such a range of meals from the exotic to good rural fare and I can honestly say we have not had a bad experience anywhere but met a personal welcome and encountered some fascinating people.
I know that many people feel comfortable in an official camping enclosure but I find the sterility and rules a bit too stifling for my taste.
If for any reason you may not yet have tried the scheme, you are kindly leaving more parking space for me. Thank you! 

Alan


----------



## stevo

Last night stratton arms, open mic 2 good singers, not noisy.lovelly country pub. Hunters moon last thursday, food very nice and pleasant staff. book in m/home so you will have to search


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Well, Steve has just PMd me the updates I didn't have.

What a great service!




Chris


----------



## ceejayt

ChrisandJohn said:


> I haven't got a 715 in my book, though I do have an update numbered 717.
> 
> Have I missed some updates?
> 
> Chris


Pretty sure it was 715 but away from Motorhome so can't double check. It was a supplementary update. If your 717 is an ice cream shop then it maybe e.


----------



## blondel

Just won the great Advent calendar prize of this and next year's BritStops book   
so will soon be joining you folks.

Thanks again Steve


----------



## ChrisandJohn

ceejayt said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't got a 715 in my book, though I do have an update numbered 717.
> 
> Have I missed some updates?
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it was 715 but away from Motorhome so can't double check. It was a supplementary update. If your 717 is an ice cream shop then it maybe e.
Click to expand...

No, it's OK now, Steve has sent me ones I didn't have, including 715 and 716

Chris


----------



## ceejayt

Great, 715 highly recommended.


----------



## mr2

rosalan said:


> Brit Stops are now my main source for touring stops. NOT because I am a cheapskate (which I may be) but the experiences we have had during the last years touring Britain far exceed those at CC sites.
> We have stopped and encountered such a range of meals from the exotic to good rural fare and I can honestly say we have not had a bad experience anywhere but met a personal welcome and encountered some fascinating people.
> I know that many people feel comfortable in an official camping enclosure but I find the sterility and rules a bit too stifling for my taste.
> If for any reason you may not yet have tried the scheme, you are kindly leaving more parking space for me. Thank you!
> 
> Alan


Agree with Alan. Our trips to Scotland now include britstops and occasional CL. Found the Britstops welcoming and devoid of the rule book. Can recommend both 802 & 804


----------



## StephandJohn

Sounds good. How do you join?


----------



## blondel

This is their website.
http://www.britstops.com/


----------



## ThursdaysChild

*Britstop 407*

Stayed at 407 last. Arrived at 1930, but although there was a cheerful welcome, they don't have food on Sunday evenings.
Chap at the bar told us there was " leccy " somewhere in the designated area. After a torchlight search, I found that the four-socket box had neen knocked over and was almost in the adjacent stream. I dragged it back onto the tarmac, hooked up and laid it face down in case of rain. 
So if you use this stop, take care when hooking up.
No one there first thing to report this potential problem.
Otherwise quiet and very very convenient


----------



## StephandJohn

So where is 407? Sounds good.


----------



## newleaf

*Britstops*

Stayed on 105 in January. What a lovely spot, very pleasant and I look forward to staying again on my way to the Motorhome Show at Romsey.
Large flat car park, parked as far away from the pub as I could, beside a stretch of grass and a little river. Dog loved it.
Good food, very courteous and helpful staff, a very good pint and a lovely walk in the morning beside a small shallow river full of trout. Excellent.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

StephandJohn

The Britstop numbers are published in the Guide, which is only available to paid up members of the scheme.
To protect the integrity of the scheme, on this and other fora, we refer only to the sites by number and not location or name.
Not being mean or selfish, but the scheme cost a lot to run and develop, and would collapse if all the info went viral.

At £25 a year, it's great value ( and I'm not a shareholder ).


----------



## StephandJohn

Thanks. I thought this might be the case. This post reminded me to join so I've pre-ordered now for 2013.


----------



## andrewball1000

Dr Who stayed at stop no 10366 and has given it a great writeup. I am looking forward to the time when I can go


----------



## ceejayt

Stayed at Britstop 520 last Thursday night - excellent - see more here
Picked up my new sparkly 2013 book at the NEC last week from a very chirpy Steve who seemed pretty busy.


----------



## cabby

we have decided to rejoin this year and paid the £25. looking forward to using it and enjoying a new type of stop over.

cabby


----------



## stevethebeekeeper

This years copy has just dropped through the door, now to plot it on memory map and start planning again.


----------



## rosalan

Am I the only one who does not keep records about renewing membership with BritStops?
I have no idea when I joined or when I should pay my subs. This annoys me a bit for I not only use BritStops but also find the chap who runs it to be an honest, friendly guy who has given me sweets on two occasions.
An email reminder will certainly move me, if and when my time is due.
It was when I heard about the new book coming out that I began to wonder. 
To compound my offence, when my van was stolen and my book went with it.... he sent me a new book.  

Peterborough! That should be ok! I will see the man there and pay again anyway..... feeling better now!

Alan


----------



## mikebeaches

rosalan said:


> Am I the only one who does not keep records about renewing membership with BritStops?
> I have no idea when I joined or when I should pay my subs. This annoys me a bit for I not only use BritStops but also find the chap who runs it to be an honest, friendly guy who has given me sweets on two occasions.
> An email reminder will certainly move me, if and when my time is due.
> It was when I heard about the new book coming out that I began to wonder.
> To compound my offence, when my van was stolen and my book went with it.... he sent me a new book.
> 
> Peterborough! That should be ok! I will see the man there and pay again anyway..... feeling better now!
> 
> Alan


Alan

Steve, at BritStops, operates the scheme from 1 March through to 28 February the following year.

Currently, you can order the new book before the end of this month (close of play Thursday) and save £2 postage. Details here: http://www.britstops.com/britstops-joinno.php

You will see there is also a subscription scheme, so you receive the new book every year.

Mike


----------



## BritStops

Apologies, Alan, you should have received several email reminders already, but a quick check shows that all those on the same email list as you have probably received only one, and that was a few minutes ago!!  

I have located the member of staff responsible for this cock-up, and will now go and speak sternly to him in the mirror for this lapse (could even be a written warning involved, as this is of course a serious issue).

Steve

(see you at Peterborough - in the sun this time???)

(oh, and what Mike said, too!) :lol:


----------



## rosalan

Thank you Steve and Thank you Mike

Conscience got the better of me and I have just paid up.

It's a bit chilly this morning and my fingers needed the exercise.... feeling better now!  

Alan


----------



## ceejayt

Britstops 202 another cracking stop just off the motorway.


----------



## Telbell

Should that last post be on the British stops reviews thread? ?


----------

